# Finishing baltic birch plywood



## Stooby (8 Nov 2014)

Hello I have a couple of questions on this subject.

What are good finishes to use on bbp? Oils don't seem to take to well, would stand and varnish be a better option.

Secondly does bbp need to have a finish applied? This is my more immediate question as I am working on a project that needs contrasting light and dark finishes and the ply already has the perfect colour. Will it keep this over time if left untreated or will it discolour? This project luckily is a gift for a non smoker which I assume would have a huge bearing on the answer.

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisR (8 Nov 2014)

Stooby.

I find that Lemon oil takes very well to Baltic Birch ply, but if I want a finish with a sheen, then I use Chestnut acrylic sandining sealer followed by Chestnut acrylic lacquer, the more coats of lacquer you apply the deeper the shine/sheen. One advantage using the acrylic lacquer, you can if you wish use a hair dryer to speed up the drying time between coats.

Both of the Chestnut products above are toy safe.

Warning do not take the wife’s hair dryer without permission :shock: , or like me you can buy her a new drier, and inherit the old one. :wink: 

Hope this is of help.

Chris R.


----------



## Chippygeoff (8 Nov 2014)

I endorse everything Chris has said, it's the same way I finish items made from birch ply. I would add that the secret to a really good finish is light coats of the acrylic lacquer.


----------



## Stooby (8 Nov 2014)

Thanks both, what would the lemon oil do? And sorry to show complete ignorance but it's that different to the stuff you put on your pancakes?


----------



## gilljc (8 Nov 2014)

Have recently been finishing everything with wax wiped on and then buffed with circular brush in the drill, its great! and quick! and lovely! Sometimes give a spray first with sanding sealer, esp on bb ply - before I put pattern on, get less splintery bits pulling off with pattern then. Am starting to learn that if I am patient and do most of my sanding before cutting life is easier. I used to use spray lacquer all the time, but can honestly say that the wax gives a beautiful finish without altering the colour


----------



## Chippygeoff (8 Nov 2014)

Hi Stooby. I apply oil to most things I make, it really does bring out the beauty of the grain and highlights it. There is a huge range of oils. I use mainly teak oil as it won't solidify in my dip tank. Lemon oil is especially nice as it does the same thing but has a very nice fragrance and when I am at the craft fairs the customers pick this up.


----------



## martinka (8 Nov 2014)

Stooby, I just took this photo to show what difference the lemon oil makes. I use Parker & Bailey lemon oil polish from Lakeland. They do orange as well which smells even better.


----------



## Stooby (8 Nov 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have an acrylic spray sealant, that trend to work well. Would it be worth a try? I will perhaps need to wait until after Christmas to have spare cash to invest in more wood crafting goodies.


----------

